# Cheaper 9mm hollow points



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am looking to pile up some bullets for my new Sig P320. Speer Gold Dot and Federal HST seem to be made of unobtanium and cost a dollar a round so bulking up on them is cost prohibitive for me. I was looking at Fiocchi and Sellier & Bellot hollow points online. Can anyone give me some first hand reviews?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like them both. 
Fiocchi seems to run a little bit, though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> I am looking to pile up some bullets for my new Sig P320. Speer Gold Dot and Federal HST seem to be made of unobtanium and cost a dollar a round so bulking up on them is cost prohibitive for me. I was looking at Fiocchi and Sellier & Bellot hollow points online. Can anyone give me some first hand reviews?


No issues with the last 1000 round case of Fiocchi 9mm JHP that I bought but I've only shot a few boxes in 2 guns; Springfield 1911 Range Officer and S&W Shield. Bought them from Lucky Gunner a few weeks ago and I think prices have gone down a few pennies since then. 
https://www.luckygunner.com/9mm-115-gr-jhp-fiocchi-1000-rounds

I've shot a crap load of Sellier & Bellot FMJ but I do not believe I've ever shot any of their JHP. here's a link to compare prices.
https://www.luckygunner.com/9mm-115-gr-jhp-sellier-and-bellot-1000-rounds


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Before you buy any ammo in bulk make sure the gun likes it (accurate and cycles). That is, buy/shoot 2-3 boxes before investing in a case.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats the plan.


Mad Trapper said:


> Before you buy any ammo in bulk make sure the gun likes it (accurate and cycles). That is, buy/shoot 2-3 boxes before investing in a case.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

sgammo has a variety of JHP 9mm around the .21/rnd price, including the Sellier & Bellot JHP in both 115 and 124 grain. PPU, Wolf Gold (brass cased), etc.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope no democrats hear of this plot to stock up on masssive amounts of ammo. Hmmmm. Sounds like the War of Northen Agrgresion may be ready to restart itself again perhaps. Dont Secede without Texas. Thanks. Governor Abbott knows the plan and has tacitly agreed to furnish additional ammo if needed. What a nice guy huh?


----------

